# runescape + world of warcraft



## alilhayden (Mar 4, 2011)

who plays these and what >.>


----------



## mattmc (Mar 4, 2011)

well...i think that answers your question


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 4, 2011)

i play WoW


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

I go outside!


----------



## Mayo (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW, Shadowsong, 5 toons


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 4, 2011)

Hardcore Vanilla WoW nerd... 15 toons. FOR THE HORDE!  

(And yes, I do go outside.... <3 cycling. Just gotta find the balance between the two.)


----------



## mattmc (Mar 4, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I go outside!



whats an outside? can i keep it in a cage?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2011)

2/3 people that play WoW here are girls.
See, this just disproves what people say.
Also, I used to play WoW, was Alliance on Nagrand - Oceanic.
I annoyed people there, too, but they were annoyed because I was 11 - 12.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 4, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> 2/3 people that play WoW here are girls.
> See, this just disproves what people say.
> Also, I used to play WoW, was Alliance on Nagrand - Oceanic.


 
As far as every guild - but one - is concerned, I'm male. They don't ask and I don't use smiley emoticons or flaunt the fact I'm female. I don't enjoy watching Guild chat and seeing attention *****s whining about how _hard _it is to play WoW as a girl and then try as hard as possible to stay in the spot light. I also don't like people who refuse to accommodate younger players before 9pm.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 5, 2011)

mattmc said:


> whats an outside? can i keep it in a cage?



AHAHA, classic!


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 5, 2011)

Never been one for MMORPG's, if I'll play online it'll be a shooter 

Fallout and TES are epic though. Right now I'm heartily enjoying Bulletstorm! It's awesome


----------



## slim6y (Mar 5, 2011)

Runegeek and World of Nerdcraft???

Not for me, I prefer suduko (in the nude).


----------



## mattmc (Mar 5, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Runegeek and World of Nerdcraft???
> 
> Not for me, I prefer suduko (in the nude).



Strip Sudoko sounds like good fun if you ask me


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anime or a good novel for me.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 5, 2011)

wew wow lovers  and random ansing people..


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 5, 2011)

I play under leroy jenkins.


----------



## russellman (Mar 5, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Anime or a good novel for me.



Anime? you obviously dont go outside


----------



## slim6y (Mar 5, 2011)

Ever thought of taking an interest in your partners life? Like maybe dressing up in purple leather armour and wielding a magic bow with +3 hit points???


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 5, 2011)

I do have a life  I cycle for exercise, I go out to dinner with friends at least once a week, I have a loving boyfriend (for almost two years, and not once have we fought about WoW), keep some of my favourite species of pythons, and have now got a part time job to help fund my travel expenses getting University each day. 

Sounds like you need to sought out your own problems first before posting, because there's something seriously wrong if you can't retain your husband's attention over a game :lol:


----------



## impulse reptiles (Mar 5, 2011)

id need an out let as well with that attitude :lol: ''WOW'' :lol:[/I][/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Mayo (Mar 5, 2011)

I second Crystal, and impulse, perhaps the problem isn't WOW but you?


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 5, 2011)

...i play footy, work , keep python, lizards, dogs, horses, turtles, ducks i go out all the time with awesome freinds i ride motos so my life is pretty awesome


----------



## euphorion (Mar 5, 2011)

I can sympathise with you here to a certain degree. I played WoW for a few years and this eventually led to me playing with my partner. Unfortunately though i apparently didn't take the game 'seriously enough' for his liking. So, i stopped playing entirely. Needless to say we aren't together anymore. Now, i simply don't have time to keep playing otherwise i would certainly be playing with my WoW buddies to this day. Having said that you really must understand that it's not a matter of 'growing up', some people simply love these sorts of recreational outlets. Just because you think it's childish and a waste of time doesn't make it so. Seems like you need to learn to compromise before you become bitter and take it all out on him when you're the one that's not being understanding and supportive.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 5, 2011)

naww shoo  if only you had time.


----------



## missnikki (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't play computer games, but I have nothing against people who do! 

Oh and I must admit I do like stumbling across entertaining threads like this one..


----------



## dadaman (Mar 5, 2011)

I play WOW since about a month after it was released. Play on Khaz'goroth. My main is a Holy/Shad priest Jenisis


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome dadman i stoped at 3.5.5 and play private servers simply because i isnt dowloading the extension 4gb or w.e but i will get it soon ..


----------



## euphorion (Mar 5, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> naww shoo  if only you had time.


 
Haha i knooooow! I miss my hunter and my PETS. But, real life calls and at the moment that includes work, fulltime uni and my animals. Too much to do, too little time. I guess if i didn't sleep quite so much i could play... who am i kidding, i love my sleep too much! Aha. I play on KG too dadaman. 

FOR THE HORDE! Sigh. I miss raiding.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 6, 2011)

wewt FOR THE HORDE! sucks.... one day haha we can all meet up but ill have to start again on KG . Orc hunter


----------



## Vixen (Mar 6, 2011)

Aman'thul here.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol computer sucks, ps3 for the win


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 6, 2011)

I play WoW and yes I do actually leave my room


----------



## euphorion (Mar 6, 2011)

A mate of mine is in 'one of THOSE' guilds. Professional players, timetables with who is on when/on what toon/where, etc. Guild leader dictates who gets what loot too. Crazy stuff, but hey they love it!


----------



## EmDown (Mar 6, 2011)

im a hunter, i raid couple nights a week, go to uni, work as a carer and still have a bit of time to bum around and watch anime/read/etc.... and play online with my patrner. im a girl, in fact my guild has a large number of pairings, there is even a father/son team lol."if dad can raid so can i"... i also play SC2, AOE and Civ5 when the mood takes. Its all about what you like and dislike in life and getting a good balance. Saying that i am an in house carer so using games is a bit of an escape when i can't physically leave.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 6, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> A mate of mine is in 'one of THOSE' guilds. Professional players, timetables with who is on when/on what toon/where, etc. Guild leader dictates who gets what loot too. Crazy stuff, but hey they love it!


 
Yeeeeeeaaah, I used to do that... After about a month I quit (the game all together that is. It burnt me out having to report to a group of people every day to give availability.) Only started playing again a few months later in a different guild... Elitists are funny people though  Too easy to troll as well. 

"Hey, do I stack spell power or spirit with my hunter??"


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 6, 2011)

as long as they enjoy it who cares


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 6, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> Lol computer sucks, ps3 for the win


 
It's personal preference mate, I don't particularly like playing on consoles but I don't go around bashing them either.

To each their own  I love knowing that I've built and overclocked my gaming machine, not just gone out and bought it

On that note I got a new heatsink yesterday  Dropped my load temps by 15C at stock clocks, and I've got it 5C lower than it was at stock, with an 800MHz OC


----------



## euphorion (Mar 6, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Yeeeeeeaaah, I used to do that... After about a month I quit (the game all together that is. It burnt me out having to report to a group of people every day to give availability.) Only started playing again a few months later in a different guild... Elitists are funny people though  Too easy to troll as well.
> 
> "Hey, do I stack spell power or spirit with my hunter??"



Haha, agreed!


----------



## Wookie (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Khagan (Mar 6, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Too easy to troll as well.
> 
> "Hey, do I stack spell power or spirit with my hunter??"


 
My personal favourite is "LFM [For The Alliance/Horde] mount reserved, we have more raid members than Metroid has guns on his arm.". It's great because they get all mad and try correct all 3 of the mistakes.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to play WOW, and Archlord and Stormreach but I am a bit of a snob when it comes to online games. I don't want to talk to anyone or join partys and guilds. In real life I am the opposite. I prefer to play games offline and with the exception of sport games, I'll give anything a go. Faves are probably F.E.A.R. one series, Oblivian and Call of Cthuhlu.

Oh and I am a girl(woman) and I am definitely no where near 12 to 13, lol


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 6, 2011)

i Play the guitar and star craft 2


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 6, 2011)

And @hydrgoat, I build all the PC' in our house. Maybe I should have been born a boy, haha


----------



## edstar (Mar 6, 2011)

i play wow.. alliance on khaz'goroth


----------



## dadaman (Mar 6, 2011)

edstar said:


> i play wow.. alliance on khaz'goroth


 
What's ur Main toons name?


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 6, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> And @hydrgoat, I build all the PC' in our house. Maybe I should have been born a boy, haha


 
Haha, nah don't give yourself a label. You're just a girl with an interest in computers and snakes, not a girl with an interest in "boy" things.

Labels suck.

That's cool though  I run two rigs, mine and a folding one. I did the internals of mums using the case she already had, it's a real pain in the neck that one. Took me half an hour to replace the DVD drive last night


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 6, 2011)

lol ..


----------



## nurse_boy (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to play WOW, but since Cataclysm have kind of lost interest, but have started playing Rift now, and absolutely loving it!!! Anyone else play Rift? haven't seen anyone mention it on here yet?!


----------



## JrFear (Mar 7, 2011)

i used to play WOW untill i got hacked....... thinking of starting again as my girlfriend loves the damm thing!
also used to play Runescape i think my toon on tht was lvl 75 or some thing.. dont remember the last time i went on tht! but i did have a few party hats and a santa hat! wewwwww!!

Now i work and get drunk no time for video games but we'll see...

For The Horde


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 7, 2011)

I play wow, but sorta got off it after cata.
just got myself a new game card  so ill give it another go.
I play Horde on Dreadmaul


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 7, 2011)

give me your rs account haha. yeh i kinda quit after cata but getting back on


----------



## barish (Mar 7, 2011)

I Play runescape can I have a party hat please haha


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to play Wow, but became so addicted that I gave it up mid January this year. I had many characters across several realms, although the most (10) was on Barthilas, my main realm, faction - Horde. My main was a mage. At time of stopping I had 3 lvl 85s, a rogue, DK and my main. I was lvl 84 on my prot/arms warrior and all the rest were 80's bar 2 toons, a goblin shammy (10) and lvl 60 troll druid. I was in a fairly solid guild and was a core raider, raiding 3 times per week from 8pm to 12pm. So a lot of time was spent in the game. Glad to be away from it though and not likely to go back to it for a long time, if at all.

Also, had like 340k gold at one point and bought my main an ethereal tiger mount for 180k...lol Best mount in game IMO. Also had both the ICC drakes and both he Ulduar drakes which were also cool. I also had the alchmey drake as well which was great.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 7, 2011)

WoW i play alliance on Proudmoore, but have toons scattered over servers.

RS i have a 120 or so from many years ago lol.


----------



## barish (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice any 99s??


----------



## Khagan (Mar 7, 2011)

barish said:


> Nice any 99s??


 
Nope funnily enough after many years playing i never got a 99, closest was 98hp lol. Just looked it up and it's 121 with no summoning.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 7, 2011)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> I play Horde on Dreadmaul


 
There's a reason why they call it "Dread" maul :lol:

Seriously. I drop group every time I get someone from Dreadmaul. They're horrible.


----------



## barish (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm lvl 104 but lent my acc to my brothers friend and he stole it but I'll get it back


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 7, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> There's a reason why they call it "Dread" maul :lol:
> 
> Seriously. I drop group every time I get someone from Dreadmaul. They're horrible.


 

Ouchhh, haha.

Im the same with Blackrock, cant stand them.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 7, 2011)

nice accounts all better then my rs >.>


----------



## Virides (Mar 7, 2011)

Khagan said:


> WoW i play alliance on Proudmoore, but have toons scattered over servers.
> 
> RS i have a 120 or so from many years ago lol.



I'm on Proudmore aswell  Strepsils Warrior - Burning Light. What's yours?

I have played since vanilla and had a break for about 2 years. 

I used to play ALOT when I was younger and these days, respect the game alot more. I don't have to be on it for long, only as long as required. Plus these days I have the business to keep me busy.

I don't really care what people think, I like shooters too (preordered Battlefield 3 ).


----------



## Khagan (Mar 7, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> There's a reason why they call it "Dread" maul :lol:
> 
> Seriously. I drop group every time I get someone from Dreadmaul. They're horrible.


 
I usually think that of Warsong server XD it has like all the Brazilians on it that don't speak any english and are usually bad.



Virides said:


> I'm on Proudmore aswell  Strepsils Warrior - Burning Light. What's yours?


 
I have a DK with same name as this forum, a rogue Caedeth which was my original toon. Buncha alts that aren't 85 lol.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 8, 2011)

Virides said:


> I don't really care what people think, I like shooters too (preordered Battlefield 3 )



Oh indeedy, can't wait for that, hopefully it will resurrect the series. I was a long time player of 2 and 2142! Bad Company didn't catch my interest.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 8, 2011)

these games getting : Dragon Age II , Battlefied 3 , Crysis 2  and a mortal combat thats not allowed in australia. hah


----------



## Steman (Mar 8, 2011)

i play on Barthilas alliance. main is a hunter and lvling a warrior alt atm. was hardcore into raiding in BC then left just as Ulduar was released as i lost interest in it. came back 2 months ago to find my account cleaned out but got replacement gear and my gold back. but yeah just play casually now.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 8, 2011)

138 on rs sadly gota do something while i read textbooks still better than fb


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 9, 2011)

nurse_boy said:


> I used to play WOW, but since Cataclysm have kind of lost interest, but have started playing Rift now, and absolutely loving it!!! Anyone else play Rift? haven't seen anyone mention it on here yet?!


 I do, on and off.. Studying :/ But for the most part its been a 100x better experience than most MMOs.


----------



## dadaman (Mar 9, 2011)

hugsta said:


> I used to play Wow, but became so addicted that I gave it up mid January this year. I had many characters across several realms, although the most (10) was on Barthilas, my main realm, faction - Horde. My main was a mage. At time of stopping I had 3 lvl 85s, a rogue, DK and my main. I was lvl 84 on my prot/arms warrior and all the rest were 80's bar 2 toons, a goblin shammy (10) and lvl 60 troll druid. I was in a fairly solid guild and was a core raider, raiding 3 times per week from 8pm to 12pm. So a lot of time was spent in the game. Glad to be away from it though and not likely to go back to it for a long time, if at all.
> 
> Also, had like 340k gold at one point and bought my main an ethereal tiger mount for 180k...lol Best mount in game IMO. Also had both the ICC drakes and both he Ulduar drakes which were also cool. I also had the alchmey drake as well which was great.


 Do you want to send a toon over to me and pass all your gold to a good home?


----------



## barish (Mar 9, 2011)

I know it's shameful of me to ask but can I have your acc??


----------



## hugsta (Mar 9, 2011)

dadaman said:


> Do you want to send a toon over to me and pass all your gold to a good home?


 
Lmao, nah, I may go back and play one day. Dont want tp have to spent forever lvling a toon again, let alone farming all that gold.

If I don't, keep an eye out on Ebay for an account for sale...lol


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 9, 2011)

bloody rs account got hacked today , this was my one ive had for years, 99's money the lot.. my "freind" made it for me back in the day and i leveld it nice decent got it badass gears hw moved 2 months ago and took it back, at first i didnt know who hacked it but then i seen his facebook that he was selling an account with skills i had. . so yeh just wow for me once i get cataclsym :/


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 9, 2011)

You didn't change the password? o_0


----------



## Khagan (Mar 9, 2011)

HydroGoat said:


> You didn't change the password? o_0


 
That wouldn't do anything. If you have the original recovery questions, original passwords, details of the 1st time you got it p2p etc etc you can get it back regardless how many times the password changed.


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't realise that, useful recovery system, but kinda crap in this case


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 10, 2011)

i had changed the password plenty of times, changed the email and recoveries but as he made the account he used his email first, which i assume is how he got it, once he changed he deleted recoveries, i tried to recover FAILED so fml


----------



## barish (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah i lost my acc aswell im looking for a good site to buy another as i cbf starting a new lvl 3 anyone know any reliable sites to do this??

so im at an internet cafe clicked into WoW and tried to make an acc couldnt do it so ive quit before i started hahaa


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 12, 2011)

no im not into buyin accs sorry


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 14, 2011)

Used to play in my younger days and was a hardcore raider lol, came back for cata spoke to some old buddies twas good but lost interest in the game and gaming all together guess i matured up, have a 85 druid and a 85 DK on Blackrock, My druid is in "Adept" which is ranked 9 in the world, and 3 in the US i beleive, anyone who plays on Blackrock will know the guild, surprised i havnt been /gkicked lol.


----------

